# 45/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Apr 25, 2011)

We're gettin' really close to the end now! Only 7 more after this one. Doesn't seem like we should be that far along at all. Man, time has flown by!

Ok, now for this week's theme. Trying to do some really good ones for the last ones. I had started a color theme but it got sort of boring doing colors so many weeks in a row so we dropped it and tried other things. My original goal was to have a week each for the three primary colors, Red, Green and Blue, then have one week for a photo with all three colors strongly represented in it. I don't think we ever done blue, but figured we'd skip that and go to the idea for the last one. So this week's theme is...

RGB

Take a photo that has similar ratios of Red, Blue and Green as the dominating colors in the photo. It can be a found object or scene that fits the criteria, or you can set up a shot. Either way, just try to dominate the photo with the three primary colors in as close to equal proportions as you can. 

And have fun doin' it! 



See Rules Here


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh man this one might be kinda tough but I have something in mind if I get a chance to set it up. Can't wait to see what everybody else does.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2011)

*Okay - I'll kick it off -*

My RGB molecule.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> My RGB molecule.



Cool! Kinda what I had in mind but mine will be a little different.


----------



## carver (May 1, 2011)

*These RGB's helps me get my job done*


----------



## Browtine (May 1, 2011)

Good one Carver.


----------



## carver (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Chris,hope to see more


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 1, 2011)

Here's my try at it


----------



## boarhunt-r (May 1, 2011)

odd look for a peppermint but it works lol


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 2, 2011)

Took me a while to come up with an idea for this one  but I finally got inspired with this little Parade Rose


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2011)

Great shots everybody! I haven't had a chance to put together the shot I had in mind so it looks like I may miss this one.


----------



## wvdawg (May 2, 2011)

Good job ya'll!  Some real good creativity!


----------



## Browtine (May 2, 2011)

Good ones folks. And another week done.


----------



## Mrs. Piggy (May 2, 2011)

*rgb*

heres my rgb


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2011)

Very cool idea Mrs. Piggy!


----------

